# IVF - short protocol bleeding



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 
Here I am am again with another daft question!
On the short protocol I have to have bursrelin from day 1 then stimms injections day from day 2
Does this mean that AF will stop or will I still get some bleeding?

julie


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

AF will stop as normal. Good luck

Kitty


----------

